# Watermark problem



## Evagrius (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 

I made a dumb mistake while editing some photos and need some assistance. I added a watermark to a batch of photos using Lightroom 3 and, in the process of organizing my files, accidentally erased the non-watermarked originals. So is there anyway to get rid of the Watermark on the copies that I have? When I look at the pictures in their file folder, the watermark is not there but it is as soon as I open the picture in Lightroom, photoviewer, etc. Does this mean that the watermark is still separate from the photo itself? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Dan


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 18, 2011)

I think you are still confused with how to use LR3. The only way you can add watermark in a batch is if you export them which won't add it to the library unless you checked the box.  How did you delete the original files?  With windows explorer or trough LR3?


----------



## Evagrius (Jul 18, 2011)

I erased the originals in Explorer. I had already edited the photos I needed and got rid of the originals to save space, forgetting that some of them were exported with the watermark. Any ideas?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 18, 2011)

Evagrius said:


> ................ Any ideas?



Learn to save more than one original?

Check your Recycle Bin.  They may still be there.  There's also software available can can recover deleted files.


----------



## Evagrius (Jul 18, 2011)

I have already checked to see if I could restore the originals. They are gone for good. However, I can still see the photos in LR3. If I click on the old file, all the pictures are there but they have a message on top saying that the image is "offline or missing." I am assuming that these photos are not actual copies but maybe lower quality previews but does anyone know where these pictures might be saved? I could possible use the lower quality preview image to cover the watermark on the edited picture. Unless of course someone knows a way to remove the watermark after the photo is exported.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 18, 2011)

The images you're seeing in LR3 are most likely thumbnails.  Have you checked your Recycle Bin?

If you've tried to recover them with no luck, then I'd say you're out of luck.  There's no magic "Dammit I Really Screwed That Up..... Reverse It" button.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 19, 2011)

Try recovering them from your card, the first thing i do after loading photos onto my computer is write them to a disc


----------



## Derrel (Jul 19, 2011)

1)Download images to card. 
2)Transfer images to back-up drive. 
3)Begin image editing.
4)Write edit changes to backup drive archive

OOPS! You skipped step 2!!!

Recovery software,like that that comes with SanDisk CF cards, can often recover images from memory cards within a few minutes, as long as the card was "erased" and not formatted. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah, they are gone for good unless you can recover them from your trash bin.  If you put all the RAW files back to where they were, you should have all the edits done on LR3 back.


----------

